# How do you know if a design is good or marketable



## GreenJumpSuit (Jun 5, 2007)

How do you know if you have a good marketable idea/design? If you ask your friends, they'll never say it sucks, some might just to spite you. So is there a sure way to tell what is good and what is bad?


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2006)

Don't mean to sound bad, but if we knew what was a good design and would sell we would be selling it. You just need to go with what you are good at. What appeals to you, so you will enjoy doing it. Do research here and on the web. Put in different types of t shirt designs that appeal to you and what you see your family wearing, see what is out there.


----------



## GreenJumpSuit (Jun 5, 2007)

Thats true. Still though i wish there was an idea-o-matic, it would rate your ideas on a scale of 0-10. Oh, to dream!


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

> So is there a sure way to tell what is good and what is bad?


NO



> Oh, to dream!


Just follow your dreams, GreenJumpSuit, Good Luck!


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

You could do a poll at the mall. Either make a shirt and wear it out or make a sample board and just walk up to random people and say "would you wear any of these designs?" Most of them will be 100% honest with you since they don't know you and if they consistently like one but not another, run with the one that gets the praise.


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Yuri,

Wear your T-shirts and get the feedback from that, if people stop and ask you where you got that shirt, you're on the right track. Go places where you will see your target market and be your own billboard.

Good luck on finding your designs that are marketable.

Bill M


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

GreenJumpSuit said:


> How do you know if you have a good marketable idea/design? If you ask your friends, they'll never say it sucks, some might just to spite you. So is there a sure way to tell what is good and what is bad?


That's a darn good question 

I don't think asking your friends or family is ever a good idea. Even if they are honest people, there's naturally a conflict of interest.

I actually like the idea of asking strangers...like in a forum. At least in a professional environment like this one you can get opinions from people who know about t-shirt design. You can sort of get an idea from by reading the overall theme of the opinions posted.

Sometimes it takes actual market testing. If you have an existing line, just do a small run of a new design and see how it sells.

It can be surprising which design is marketable and which just sits on the shelf. 

I used to think the most colorful, detailed design would be the best sellers, but I quickly learned that it wasn't always the case. The ones that got their message across quickly always sold better. Of course this is changing some with more and more artistic designs selling, but I think in "general" marketplace, t-shirt designs that get to the point are much more marketable.


----------



## Dannyboy (Dec 24, 2006)

GreenJumpSuit said:


> How do you know if you have a good marketable idea/design? If you ask your friends, they'll never say it sucks, some might just to spite you. So is there a sure way to tell what is good and what is bad?


Yuri,
I know the feeling, I have a number of designs and at first I'm pumped and everyone says they are great. And than the self-doubt kicks in, is it really good, does it suck, are people going to like it much less buy it, etc, etc, etc...
Just go with what you like and what you feel. I am!
Good luck! 

"Far better is it to dare mighty things, to win glorius triumphs, even though checkered by failure... than to rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy nor suffer much, because they live in a gray twilight that knows not victory nor defeat."
Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Gusto (May 21, 2007)

"It can be surprising which design is marketable and which just sits on the shelf" 

Rodney 
I agree, In my cafepress store i put some designs that i really like and others that i though were just ok. The first sale i made was one of those designs that i though was just ok, and Another client bought about 5 garments of one of those designs i put up just fill up the store. So you just never know.


I think the key is to like what your doing, not to just do it because you want to make a boat load of money. I'm still a newbie, but i really like 
designing new stuff. It's also a good feeling when you see somebody wearing your shirts or when they stop you on the street and say where did you get that.


----------



## Gusto (May 21, 2007)

Dannyboy said:


> "Far better is it to dare mighty things, to win glorius triumphs, even though checkered by failure... than to rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy nor suffer much, because they live in a gray twilight that knows not victory nor defeat."
> Theodore Roosevelt


 
That's Deep and very true.

Man's greatest crime is to aim low.
Bruce Lee.


----------



## GreenJumpSuit (Jun 5, 2007)

Love the quote and it actually gave me a boost of courage. Thanks. 
Also thanks to all who replied.


----------



## myronallis (May 12, 2007)

Alot of times in Marketing what we do is a control test. We randomly gather people together. Get some items from different companies and ask them to rate them. Get t-shirts from all sorts of stores including ones that you make. Shirts from like AE and Aeropostle. Include yours among them. Then use another group with more of your shirts and less of your competiters. Keep doing this and it is a sure fire way to gather that information. It is along the same lines as going up to someone randomly. But if you are going to put together an entire line, do a fashion show. Promote the hell out of it. Do it at the mall on like a Saturday with a feedback box. This is another way to find out if what you got is hot or not. Alot of people are more then willing to share thier ideas. Simply asking people what they want on a shirt is another great way.


----------



## TShirtReview.com (Jun 5, 2007)

Putting it on threadless is a good way. Also ask blogs to make a post or something, or just ask the bloggers! Start your own blog and release ideas.


----------



## slugger (Mar 12, 2007)

huh this reminds me of a time when I and 2 other design buddies all took our shirts to a local market to sell, all from the same stall, each of us had a different design, one of us cleaned up, the other did an average sale, while I made hardly any... a couple of years later I sold all my shirts at a different market in my own stall, as you can see many factors contributed to both times... its a very hard thing to understand what sells and what doesnt all I know is its always not entirely the design alone.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

> its a very hard thing to understand what sells and what doesnt all I know is its always not entirely the design alone.


That's True!


----------



## keepmoving (Jun 8, 2007)

I just had this question in my head. That's funny, but I THINK its all about trend and KNOWING your audience come to think of it.


----------



## scrappyc123 (Jun 12, 2007)

How do you go about finding a stall to sell your shirts in?


----------



## keepmoving (Jun 8, 2007)

That my friend is market research...you have to go out and find places where you think your shirt might sell. Or, you can set a web prescence that way. 

I USUALLY do that as well.

That's my route I'm going. I'm designing alllllllllllllllll my shirts, 10 to 15 good ones and then setting them up on a website and start marketing my site that way.


----------



## Darklight (May 22, 2007)

I think if you know your intended audience/market, they will let you know whats popular or not. I have some people wear a prototype and see what the various responses are from people they encounter. I also have an 18 year old who is not afraid to speak freely....that is finally starting to be a plus....lol


----------



## OmniPrintIntl (Jun 13, 2007)

HI,

Who is your intended market and what style are you going for?

Rob Deniz


----------



## scrappyc123 (Jun 12, 2007)

Our inteded market is males 18-34. On-line t-shirt shoppers. Independent boutiques.


----------



## keepmoving (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok, now that we know that, maybe you can move forward with what type of male is he, metro, goth, gay, bi, designer and what type of indy botiques. Once those are answered you know who you want to hit.


----------



## solomonshop (Dec 9, 2006)

I only print shirts that I would wear. That is really your only true point of reference. Once you fall into the snare of making shirts for others people's taste, you have neglected the most valuable asset of this buisness; self expression. Sure, stupid t-shirts sell, but at what cost? I personally become greatly discouraged about my surroundings when I see people who have chosen 'boob inspector' or 'weedaholic' shirts to identify themselves within a community. I would never want to have to say "i make stupid t-shirts' when asked what I do for a living. In the case of commercial/advertising contracting, find a way to communicate the positive aspect of that buisness through imagary. If you can't find anything positive, then don't work with them. Just my opinion. Perhaps a little strong?

Ryan


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

solomonshop said:


> I only print shirts that I would wear. That is really your only true point of reference. Once you fall into the snare of making shirts for others people's taste, you have neglected the most valuable asset of this buisness; self expression. Sure, stupid t-shirts sell, but at what cost? I personally become greatly discouraged about my surroundings when I see people who have chosen 'boob inspector' or 'weedaholic' shirts to identify themselves within a community. I would never want to have to say "i make stupid t-shirts' when asked what I do for a living. In the case of commercial/advertising contracting, find a way to communicate the positive aspect of that buisness through imagary. If you can't find anything positive, then don't work with them. Just my opinion. Perhaps a little strong?
> 
> Ryan


i couldn't disagree more- about designing things that i myself would wear and use that as a barometer. i have many designs that i've done that are not my personal favorite things to depict on myself, but a good designer can design outside of his or her ego and still make great artwork. i have pieces in my girls line that is completely feminine and delicate and by contrast the guys stuff is completely the opposite and equally well designed- so i think it comes down to being able to deliever good design and not just relying on your personal taste. because, when you step outside of your comfort zone -is when great things happen. some of my favorite designs are the ones i would never imagine in doing, because my personal taste is very minimal.


----------



## solomonshop (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, I see your point. I suppose that I may have a different perspective. But I disagree that a 'good designer' must be able to 'step outside his ego' to produce quality work (although one can). I guess, being incredibly new and borderline ignorant with this field, I suppose I was only speaking out of my own preference. On the other hand, I still can't visualize myself starting on a project with sheer marketing on my mind. Saying "I am going to create something I personally see no value in today". That's all I was saying. Your point is well taken. 

Ryan


----------



## keepmoving (Jun 8, 2007)

Well RYAN and SOLOMON; you both are right, you have to have both really in order to make great design.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

solomonshop said:


> Well, I see your point. I suppose that I may have a different perspective. But I disagree that a 'good designer' must be able to 'step outside his ego' to produce quality work (although one can).


I see both points but I think that there is a line between a good designer and a very gifted one. I watch TLC and HGTV with my wife and I can buy furniture and paint and make my house look good, but some of those designers come up with things I would never think of. Same with t-shirts, I have good ideas all of the time, some would sell in great quantities, others would go to smaller markets. I try to design some of my things to appeal to families and young women and children, but I'm not a woman and would not think of some things that a woman would. I don't think that not being able to design strictly for women makes me a sub-par designer either. I look up to other designers that are gifted enough to take an idea and look at it from multiple niche perspectives. Do they, should they, look down on me? No, because I can do certain things better than they can. I usually come up with ideas that would appeal mainly to men. Some things that women might like also. I don't think that you need to venture outside of your comfort zone to be successful. If you like a certain type of art or perspective and are happy with the sales that you produce, be happy. Bottom line.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

solomonshop said:


> I only print shirts that I would wear. That is really your only true point of reference. Once you fall into the snare of making shirts for others people's taste, you have neglected the most valuable asset of this buisness; self expression.


I think this is very true. When I set out to sell my own shirts I didn't think "let me make shirts about things that I don't relate to and I know nothing about". I thought "I am a creative individual with a gift that I want to share with others in my niche". Some will love my designs, others will pass right by them. If I tried to design things for other people, I would become frustrated and bored very quickly. There are instances that you do have to design for other people if you have a day job that warrants that, but that's the beauty of designing "YOUR" own items. If you're happy with a white circle on a black tee, market the heck out of it and be content with what makes you happy. Some will make money, others won't. There are plenty of people designing shirts for other niches, if you don't want to design shirts that you wouldn't wear, then don't. Who cares what others think?


----------



## MIKEHAWK (Mar 26, 2006)

Just put your idea on a shirt. If it sells? Then, fund the rest via your sales. 

It's that simple. Our world if full of computers, full of files, full of artistic wonders. 

I made $800 profit last night. Selling 200 shirts that said "DRUNK CHICKS LOVE MIKE HAWK".
It may sound stupid... But I put $220 in my pocket and have a firm order. I never used the WEB or any GALLERY.
 Keep it simple, and produce several examples. It's OK to "SELL OUT". It's a great feeling to see strangers wearing you shirts. No matter how simple they are. 
A shirt makes a statement. Knowing it was your idea? PRICELESS!


----------



## omegahappening (May 31, 2007)

I decided to create a poll where people could rate different designs and pick colors they'd like to see shirts in. I'm doing this before I order (obviously) and so far it's been helpful.


----------



## solomonshop (Dec 9, 2006)

That's a brillant idea. Seriously


----------



## krenky (Feb 25, 2007)

i ofetn times post in free website like multiply.com, if many react to it then it's time to produce it


----------



## solomonshop (Dec 9, 2006)

Do you ever worry about bootlegging?


----------



## krenky (Feb 25, 2007)

you mean bootlegging? as in ileegal bootlegg?


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

i just sent our first design into print today
we came up with an idea/concept
got that whipped up into an image
sent it to a mix of people in our target market to comment
and others out of our target market for good measure
refined from the feedback we got and our own evolving idea
did a survey through myspace on different colourways
had a clear cut winner and are printing that
on top of that we have a few international dj's who want to sport the threads
and some club promoters want to help promote our line
never be too proud to ask complete strangers on their opinion
we got negative responses and positive ones
we even have people who already committed to the sale
just frame your question so there is no biased responses
another thing is that when people are involved
they feel great about that and are more likely to buy
even if it is as simple as choosing the best colourway
it's a people's game cause after all people wear the damned things
peace


----------



## geekfitters (Jun 30, 2007)

Normally, I actually think family members give the most honest opinions.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Jacob, sounds like a nice way to test market. Do you have any examples of how to frame a question so that there are no biased answers?


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

I just said this is our new tee design...
What do you like/dislike about it?
What would make it more wearable for you?


----------



## Shaliza (Jun 12, 2007)

geekfitters said:


> Normally, I actually think family members give the most honest opinions.


Same. My aunt is always honest. She won't say something looks good if she thinks it looks like crap.


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

unless your family is your target market... how can they depict if it's a good design or not?

if your tees are designed for your aunt's demographic... then yeah


----------



## 53productions (Jul 1, 2007)

take your design to the people that hate you the most and if they like it then you got a winner ,or take it to the ghetto if they like it the world will love it


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

i have to disagree
your target market has to like the designs and be willing to buy them
otherwise it makes no difference if anyone likes them
rappers have a different style to geeks
surfers have a different style to goth heads
you have to makes sure your designs are marketable to your target market


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

53productions said:


> take your design to the people that hate you the most and if they like it then you got a winner


Not necessarily. If you get me to like something completely out of my interests, chances are it's no longer going to appeal to your target demographic. Plus if the people you expect to hate it _do _hate it... well that doesn't prove anything one way or the other, so you've wasted your time.

There's a reason trial by fire is just an idiom now 

You need potential buyers to like it, everyone else is pretty irrelevant (though they might still be able to offer useful feedback, you'd want to take it with a grain of salt).


----------

